# Soldiers rescue residents from burning building



## Big Don (Dec 2, 2012)

[h=1]Soldiers rescue residents  from burning building[/h]  		   November 29, 2012
	 		By					 Sgt. Melissa Stewart 						Army.mil EXCERPT:

FORT DRUM, N.Y. -- Soldiers deploy, defend and protect their homes,  Families and people they have never met. Eight 3rd Brigade Combat Team  Soldiers proved that on Oct. 31 when they helped several people in the  Rhicard Hills neighborhood.

The Soldiers, who were all from G Company, 710th Brigade Support  Battalion, help rescue residents and pets from a burning building in the  Fort Drum neighborhood while they were conducting training last month. 

Staff Sgt. Eduardo Rodriguez, Spc. Eric Anderson, Spc. Ronrico Philips,  Spc. Chris Schneider, Spc. Khiry White, Pfc. Dijion McEachen, Pvt.  Jonathan Mendoza and Pvt. Michael Parham without question, risked their  lives to save strangers.

What started off as a day of training turned into a day of rescuing several Fort Drum residents in imminent danger. 

The Soldiers were at the Rhicard Hills Community Center on Halloween for training when the fire started. 

As they prepared to leave the neighborhood and return to work, the Soldiers noticed a house was on fire. 

"I noticed there was a little smoke on the balcony of the apartment, and  I looked again and it started flaring up," said Anderson, a truck  driver. "I informed Spc. White and Spc. Philips about the incident, and  we began to proceed over there." 

White remembered seeing Anderson frantically try to get his attention.

"Spc. Anderson was sitting right across from me in his car  and he was  trying to get my attention and waving his hand at me. I look up out of  my car and he was like, 'Hey, (Spc. White), the house is on fire,'" said  White, who also is a truck driver. 

Without hesitation, the eight Soldiers began to move into the building to provide any possible assistance. 

When they realized that what seemed to be just a bit of smoke was  rapidly escalating to a full-fledged fire, they quickly took charge of  the situation.
END EXCERPT
I wonder if they will receive the Soldier's Medal?


----------



## seasoned (Dec 2, 2012)

This is my neck of the woods, with my son having spent 3 years there. 

This facility deploys a large amount of Soldiers to war zones. These brave men and women are very well trained, as is all US military personnel, to handle any and all situations in the most adverse situations.
Thanks for posting, Don, as my heart is with the Military.   "Hooah"


----------



## Scott T (Dec 2, 2012)

Now this is what true heroes are made of, not multi-million dollar sports douches or actors.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2012)

Great story!


----------

